# Police realignment could be on way for Williamsburg



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police realignment could be on way for Williamsburg
WILLIAMSBURG,MA(AP)— Selectmen in Williamsburg could vote as early as today to approve a realignment of the town Police Department. 
The change would eliminate the positions of part-time police chief, sergeant and full-time patrol officer and replacing them with a full-time police chief. 


Selectman Christopher Morris says the town could avoid problems and save money by having a full-time chief. 


Current Chief Patrick Archibald, is currently on an unpaid leave of absence, supports the idea of a full-time chief, but thinks selectmen are moving too fast to make changes.


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

:evil: I can tell you from personal experience the entire thing comes down to BULLS**T hilltown politics. :evil: 

There are certian members of the selectboard who think it's great to enforce the law... :roll: as long as your not bothering a resident, or someone they know. On the same note I find it funny how often the Fire Department is shown in a glowing light at Selectboard meetings. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they're not doing a good job. However it must be hard for the Chairman of the Selectboard a.k.a. Deputy Chief of the Fire Department to remain so... impartial :!: . 

The supervisors they want to get rid of will not be easily replaced. They are among the most dedicated officers I have ever known. 

If the "realingnment" :uc: goes as planned, the incoming "Chief" can plan on being a puppet for the Selectboard... or being replaced.


"  For such a small town it sure has alot of A**$oles in it  .


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

This sounds like a classic case of "Fixing something that isnt broke" just becuase a selectboard has too much thinking time on thier hands.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

that's a case of cleaning house because the DC doesn't give in to the pressure of the select board


----------

